# Antwerp River berth



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

When first at sea early/mid 1960,s the 'Big four' Ellerman ships used to load/discharge at these berths in the Schelde rather than going into 'Siberia' dock. Think they are called the Schelde Boulevard, the walkway/road adjacent to the river was elevated. Directly across the road was the red light area of the city including the famous Dannys Bar amongst many others. A very very lively city so close by. In addition, on the stagger back route and open until very late, were food vans selling the most wonderful chips (and sausage) with mayonnaise. Brilliant port to visit.

tim


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

TIM HUDSON said:


> ..... the famous Dannys Bar amongst many others .....


That's where we lost our Junior 2nd Eng on one on the Clan ships I was on. In the morning when asked how he'd got on with the gorgeous piece he'd been seen dancing with, came the immortal response " one of us had a 5 o'clock shadow, and it wasn't me "


----------



## FrankGil (Feb 9, 2008)

Used to sail on the old Beaverlodge for CP,we used to tie up alongside in Antwerp loading steel.I remember Dannys Bar and the Internationl among others,and the pomme frits with myonaisse
Frank


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Tim; You will find a couple photos of the Antwerp river frontage in my Gallery. (Price).
Bruce.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Tim,
Many years ago ( 1947 or 8) I was on a tanker F J WOLFE which had been at Barrow for 3 months having engine repairs. When we signed on a crew we got a lot of chaps from the coastal trade - Fishers etc. They thought a big deep sea job would be good. We did a couple of trips to Persian Gulf and never made it home. On the third trip we ended up on a river berth quite a way up the Scheldt beyond Antwerp and then came a little way downstream and tied up to a quay at a village. Lots of the crew were ashore and at sailing time, with the pilot aboard the captain started heaving on the whistle lanyard. After about 20 minutes a couple of our seamen came staggering down the road and on board. After another half hour or so of whistling, the door of a bar just yards away across a green, opened and the last 2 staggered out and came aboard.
We cast off and were off again to PersianGulf . The sailors on teh foc'sle head were falling about - well under the influence. However someone put the steering gar out of action in the Channel and we made for Southampton Water and the crew were paid off. The coasting men had had enough !


----------

